# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سوالات احتمالی کنکور!!!

## azem

سلام
سایت زیر چقدر قابل اعتماده؟
سوالات احتمالی کنکور سراسری 1396 منتشر شد | مولف

میدونم الان ی سری از دوستان میان و میگن کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست و...
خودم هم اینو میدونم وگرنه دیگه تعجب نمیکردم و بخاطرش تاپیک نمیزدم :Yahoo (113): 
فقط موندم این مشابهت سال پیشش چجوریه؟ ینی واقعا اینقد مشابهت داشته؟

----------


## ninish

> کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست و ...
> قطعا نمیاد بگه ک تطابق 40%
> ولی من برام قابل پذیرش نیست!!!
> مبلغ زیادی هم نیست!ی نمونه سواله و زیاد نیست!اگ واس هزینه ش مشکلی نداری ضرر نداره!
> نظرمنه


لينكش كه خرابه

----------


## azem

> کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست و ...
> قطعا نمیاد بگه ک تطابق 40%
> ولی من برام قابل پذیرش نیست!!!
> مبلغ زیادی هم نیست!ی نمونه سواله و زیاد نیست!اگ واس هزینه ش مشکلی نداری ضرر نداره!
> نظرمنه


هزینش ک انصافا مناسبه. میخواستم ببینم اغراق کرده یا نه. 90 درصد :Y (463):

----------


## azem

> لينكش كه خرابه




```
moallef.net/konkur-download
```

----------


## azem

*17  کاربر این تاپیک را مشاهده کرده اند اما فقط یک نفر پاسخ داد!*

مث اینکه موضوع خیلی پیچیده هس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aminsa

عجب!!!!!!
کلاهبرداری اینا نیست که؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## azem

> در مقیاس فردی ک کلا 38 تومنه ولی خب وقتی افراد زیادی بخرن میشه گفت کلاهبرداریه!البت من تا نبینم نمیتونم کلاهبرداری بودن یا نبودن رو ثابت کنم
> بهتره قضاوت نکنیم


روش خریدش هم اینقد پیچیده و امنیتی هست که ادم فک کمینه داره واقعا خود سوالای کنکورو میخره :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Aminsa

> در مقیاس فردی ک کلا 38 تومنه ولی خب وقتی افراد زیادی بخرن میشه گفت کلاهبرداریه!البت من تا نبینم نمیتونم کلاهبرداری بودن یا نبودن رو ثابت کنم
> بهتره قضاوت نکنیم


نه خب فقط اون موضوع نیست که شما عملا تو کل مراحل خرید همه ی اطلاعاتتون رو بهش میدین این خطرناکه!!!!

----------


## azem

> نه خب فقط اون موضوع نیست که شما عملا تو کل مراحل خرید همه ی اطلاعاتتون رو بهش میدین این خطرناکه!!!!


میتونی الکی وارد کنی مشکلی پیش نمیاد
ولی خب اخه با ادرس خونتون و شماره موبایلت میخواد چیکار کنه؟!
فک کنم همه فروشگاه های اینترنتی این اطلاعات رو میگیرن

----------


## Farhadmed96

دروغی خوشکل با ظاهر متفاوت :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Aminsa

> میتونی الکی وارد کنی مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> ولی خب اخه با ادرس خونتون و شماره موبایلت میخواد چیکار کنه؟!
> فک کنم همه فروشگاه های اینترنتی این اطلاعات رو میگیرن


خب کد فعالسازی رو به موبایل میفرسته دیگه :Yahoo (21): الکی نمیشه وارد کرد!
خب اون فروشگاه ها آدم بااطمینان معمولا وارد میشه اما فروش سوالات احتمالی کنکور در مغز آدم نمیگنجه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## jaany

باو الکیه
اگر همچین چیزی بود قیمتش میلیونی بود نه هزاری

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اگه راس میگن چرا نمونه پیش بینی سوالات سال گذشته رو نزاشتن ؟

----------


## sahelam

http://***********************/tag/%...B1-96/اینا تطابق هم گذاشتن :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sahelam

> http://***********************/tag/%...B1-96/اینا تطابق هم گذاشتن


http://***********************/

----------


## sahelam

> http://***********************/


چرا باز نمی کنه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> چرا باز نمی کنه؟؟؟؟


فیلتر میکنه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## azem

> چرا باز نمی کنه؟؟؟؟


عکس ادرس رو بزارید یا بین حروفش فاصله بزارید

----------


## azem

> باو الکیه
> اگر همچین چیزی بود قیمتش میلیونی بود نه هزاری


شما این همه آزمون ازمایشی تو طولسال دادید اینم روش. حالا گیریم که الکی باشه حداقلش یه نمونه سوال حل کردی

----------


## sahelam



----------


## sahelam

*تطابق سوالات پیش بینی زیست آکادمی با کنکور*سلام به تمامی کنکوری های ٩۵که یک کنکور بینظیر رو در کنار آکادمی کنکور تیس (گروه آموزشی دانشگاه تهرانی ها) داشتند و همچنین بچه های گل کنکوری ٩۶ که تصمیم دارن کنکور رو به سادگی و شیرین پشت سر قرار بدن،
خوب خدایی داریم که همیشه هوای مارو داره در تمامی مراحل و همیشه بهترین اتفاقارو بدرقه راه آکادمی میکنه و در این گزارش تطبیقی میخوایم یک قسمت از اون کارای خارق العاده آکادمی تیس رو به شما نشون بدهیم 
مجموعه سوالات ۵٠تایی زیست شناسی که توسط استاد طاها محمودی دبیر زیست شناسی آکادمی کنکور تیس طراحی شد و داری بیشترین تشابهات عینی و به شکلی باور نکردنی بود 
در قسمت زیر گزارش تطبیقی به تفضیل قرار گرفته است و میتونید همه سوالات را مشاهده کنید
وقتی ما میگیم بهترینیم بی خود نمیگیم سند و مدرک هم داریم…
١٠٠٪‏زیست شناسی حق شماست یادتون باشه زیست شناسی زیبا ترین درس دنیاست اگر به زیبایی تدریس گردد…..
بقیه دروس هم تشابه هاشون به زودی گذاشته میشه. برای این که نگید الکی میگیم هم متن سوالات و پاسخ های تشریحیشون رو اینجا میذاریم تا خودتون هم تطبیق بدید.
برای کنکور ۹۶ هم همینجا قول میدیم که کتابچه ی پیش بینی سوالات کنکور رو منتشر کنیم
*دانلود سوالات پیش بینی کنکور ۹۵ منتشر شده توسط اکادمی سه ماه قبل از کنکور**دانلود مطابقت ها**مطابقت سوال های زیست کنکورسراسری* *۹۵* *با سوالات پیش بینی**آکادمی کنکور تیس (گروه آموزشی دانشگاه تهرانی ها)*
*سوال* *۱۵۶* *سراسری با سوال* *۷* *سوالات پیش بینی*
سوال همانند تست مطرح شده توسط ما در مورد یک جانور مهره دار میباشد و در ارتباط با سیستم گردش خونی دستگاه تنفسی و جریانات آن و همچنین انواع استخوان و ماده زاید نیتروژن دار آن میباشد وهمانطور که میبینید در تست ۷ مجموعهی پیش بینی ، حفره های قلبی و ماده دفعی نیتروژن دار و همچنین ارتباط مستقیم گردش خون وسیستم تنفسی مطرح شده.
*سوال* *۱۵۷* *سراسری با سوال* *۳۱* *سوالات پیش بینی*
این تست همانند سوالات مستقیم از ساختمان چشم طرح شده است که ما نیز در گزینه ۲ سوال ۳۱ مجموعه، راجع به تغذیه بافت های چشمی و همچنین در گزینه ۴ در مورد حضورنورون ها در فضای خاصی از ساختار چشم بحث کردیم.
*سوال* *۱۵۹* *سراسری با سوال* *۳۳ * *سوالات پیش بینی*
یک تشابه عینی و جزئی طراح محترم کنکورسراسری، که مشابه سوال طرح شده توسط اینجانب در مجموعه پیش بینی است دقیقا حرکات گیاهی را مورد سوال قرار داده است که با پاسخنامه تشریحیِ بچهها قادر_ه_به پاسخگوییِ این تست بودند.
*سوال* *۱۶۲* *سراسری با سوال* *۲* *سوالات پیش بینی*
در مورد دو ماده رنگی کیسه صفرا و نقش نابودی گلبول های قرمز بر تولید آن ها بحث شده و در سوال ۲ پیش بینی کلی در مورد بیلی روبین که یکی از آن مواد است و تغییر میزان آن بعد از هپاتیت، صحبت کردهایم.

 *سوال* *۱۶۳* *سراسری با سوال* *۴* *سوالات پیش بینی*
به بچه ها در آکادمی گوشزد شده بود که به ساختار نفرون و سوال مطرح شده در مجموعه ی پیش بینی بیشترتوجه کنند و قطعا ساختارسوالی مشابهی را در این مورد خواهند دید.
اگر دقت کنید گزینهی ۴ سوال ۱۴ درمجموعه ی پیش بینی عیناً مشابه گزینهی ۳ مطرح شده در کنکور میباشد و این نکته را نشان میدهد که بارها در کلاس و سوال ها گفتم: باز جذب اوره از طریق تودههای جمع کننده ادرارمیباشد که ابداً جزئی از نفرون نیست! که به صورت مفصّل در پاسخ تشریحی به آن جواب داده شده.
*سوال* *۱۶۶* *سراسری با سوال* *۹* *سوالات پیش بینی*
بعد از سال ها که خبری از سوال دقیق از ایران لک نبود ما پیش بینی کردیم  که یک سوال زیبا در مورد ایران لک میتونه بسیار برای طراح محترم جذاب باشه و حتی لحن سوال هم همان لحنی است که کار کرده بودیم پس بچه هایی که این سوالات گرداوری شده را مطالعه کرده بودند به راحتی قادر به پاسخ سوال کنکور بودند.
*سوال* *۱۶۹* *سراسری با سوال* *۲۱* *و* *۴۱* *سوالات پیش بینی*
در سوال ۱۶۹ کنکور در مورد نحوه تکثیر گیاه صحبت میشود و یک نکته حیاتی در پاسخ به سوال، دانستن مباحث وابستگی اسپیروفیتی گامتوفیتی میباشد که در گزینه ها و در پاسخ تشریحی دو سوال پیش بینی، به دقت و به صورت موضوعی در مورد آن بحث کرده ایم.
*سوال** ۱۷۰* *سراسری با سوال** ۱۲* *سوالات پیش بینی*
در گزینه ی ۳ این سوال در مورد فراوانی نسبی آلل ها بحث شده است و اینکه آیا از نسلی به نسلی دیگر بدون تغییر باقی میمانند یا نه!؟ و ما در سوال ۱۲ پیش بینی، و گزینه ۲ دقیقا به این نکته اشاره کردیم که در جمعیت هایی که آمیزش های غیر تصادفی دارند و جهش های تعادلی ، فراوانی نسبی آلل ها ثابت است اما داخل تمامی جمعیت های طبیعی به خاطر اثری که انتخاب طبیعی ، شارش و رانش و جهش میگذارد، فراوانی آلل ها دائما در حال تغییر است.
*سوال* *۱۷۱* *سراسری با سوال* *۳۶* *سوالات پیش بینی*
یکی از شاهکارهای ما در تست ۱۷۱ کنکور سراسری تجربی سال ۱۳۹۵ قابل مشاهده است که در آن اینجانب منحنی اسپیروگرام در مبحث تبادل گاز ها را زیر سوال بردم و عیناً شکل آن نمودار را در صورت سوال قرار داده و در مورد انواع هوا مفصّل صحبت کردیم و جالب اینه که این منحنی به صورت مستقیم ، به ندرت زیر سوال رفته است اما باز هم پیش بینی ما خداروشکر درست از آب درآمد.
*سوال* *۱۸۱* *سراسری با سوال* *۴۹* *سوالات پیش بینی*
خیلی ممنونیم از طراح گل و محترم کنکور سراسری که بار دیگر دل ما رو شاد کرد و یک سوال مستقیم مطابق پیش بینی، ازچرخه ی زندگی پلاسمودیوم مطرح کرد. و دقیقا همانند ما در گزینه ها به حضور گامتوسیت و مروزوئیت و گامت ها و زیگوت ها در بدن انسان و پشه توجه کرد.
*سوال* *۱۸۳* *سراسری با سوال* *۴۵* *سوالات پیش بینی*
 باز هم یه پیش بینی زیبا! در سوال ۴۵ مجموعه، مراحل تثبیت کربن در گیاه CAM  مورد بررسی قرار گرفته و در گزینه ها به گیاهان C3/C4 نیز اشاره شده که با یادگیری نوع سیستم تثبیت کربن دی اکسید در سوال مطرح شده توسط ما کاملا از پس این سوال بر می آمدید.
*سوال* *۱۸۴* *سراسری با سوال های* *۲۵-۱۵* *سوالات پیش بینی*
سوال ۱۸۴ کنکور سراسری در مورد تمامی روزنه های گیاه گوجه فرنگی سوال پرسیده شده.و در سوال ۲۵ به صورت مستقیم ازسلول های نگهبان روزنه گیاه Solenostemon Scutellarioides داشتیم و با مطالعه ی مبحثی حول این تست راحت بت آن پاسخ میدادید.
*سوال* *۱۹۳* *سراسری با سوال* *۲۵* *سوالات پیش بینی*
یک موضوع مطرح شده که جزء سوالات تقریبا همیشگی کنکور سراسری میباشد الکتروکاردیوگرام است.  دقیقا یک سوال تحلیلی زیبا از آن در مجموعه پیشبینی طرح شده بود که در مورد  ثبت موج QRS,T  و فرآیند  انقباض دهلیز ها و شرایط بازیا بسته بودن دریچه ها است و با مطالعه این سوال و توجه به نکات و نیم نگاهی که از قبل به کتاب درسی داشته اید به این سوال باید پاسخ صحیح داده باشید.
*سوال* *۲۰۵* *سراسری با سوال* *۴۴* *سوالات پیش بینی*
در سوال ۲۰۵ کنکور، کاملا مشابه سوال ۴۴ مجموعه، زنجیره انتقال الکترون در غشای تیلاکوئید مورد سوال قرار گرفته و گزینه ی ۴ ما عیناً مثل گزیه ی ۱ کنکور سراسری حل میشد و با توضیحات پاسخ و دقت نظر روی این موضوع از پس این سوال هم بر میآمدید.
دیگر تشابهات را خودتان در سوالات زیر به صورت کامل و دقیق مشاهده کنید و قضاوت کنید! (سوالات دارای تشابه)
– سوال ۱۶۸ با سوال ۱۸ پیش بینی
– سوال ۱۷۲ با سوالات ۳۸-۲۳-۵
– سوال ۱۷۵ با سوال ۳۹
– سوال ۱۸۹ با سوال ۳۲
– سوال ۱۹۰ با سوال ۳۷
– سوال ۱۹۴ با سوال ۱۳
– سوال ۱۹۷ با سوال ۱۹

اینم متن صفحه ای که سوالارو گذاشتن :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mahdi2015

ب نظرم کار کردنش به عنوان یه نمونه سوال کار خوبیه

----------


## sahelam

> شما این همه آزمون ازمایشی تو طولسال دادید اینم روش. حالا گیریم که الکی باشه حداقلش یه نمونه سوال حل کردی


موافقم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## kurdish boy

> موافقم


این سایت اگه یه نمونه میذاشت خیلی خوب مشد از یه طرف هزینه ش زیاد نیس از یه طرف برای دریافت سوالات باید هفت خان رستم رو طی کنی خیلی سایت مرموزیه اگه یه نمونه میذاشت خیلی خوب  میشد

----------


## vahidz771

خیلی از انتشارات و ازمون ها ادعا میکنن اینو! فکر نمیکنم زیاد درست باشه اطلاعاتی که میدن ولی خب ...
ولی این " کپی برابر اصل " انتشارات نیمکت سبز هستش ، پارسال این کتاب کپی برابر اصل کتابش به صورت رسمی با مجوز چاپ شدش ! انقد شباهتش واقعی بود که امسال بهش مجوز چاپ ندادن!! البته درصد هاش مثل این ازمون ها 90 درصد و اینا نبود ولی بعضی درسا 60 درصد و تو اختصاصی ها 50 درصد شباهت داشت که صد در صد هم دقیق بود امارشون ( شما فکر کن طراحای کنکور بهش اجازه چاپ ندادن! ) خلاصه امسال به صورت رسمی انتشار پیدا نکرد ولی غیر رسمی منتشر شده و دست بعضیا هست فقط ، تو هیچ فروشگاهی نمیتونین پیدا کنین ظاهرا . موسس این انتشارات دبیر یکی از دوستام بود که به لطف دوستم منم کتاب رو تهیه کردم ، ماجرای کتاب اینجوریه که 9 تا ازمون شبیه سازی کنکور داره که هر درس از هر ازمونش رو یکی از مدرس های مطرح کنکور و طراحای سابق کنکوری طرح کردن ، ینی مثلا برای ما که ریاضی هستیم هر ازمونش رو 10 تا 12 نفر طراحی کردن ینی روی یه کتاب حدود 90 نفر استاد برجسته کشور کار کردن ، پس قطعا یه کتاب فوق العاده ای هست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## vahidz771

البته کتاب توی فروشگاه ها پیدا میشه که تهیه کنین .
پاسخنامه تشریحیش هم همراه سیدیش هست و توی کتاب فقط کلید داده .

----------


## kurdish boy

> البته کتاب توی فروشگاه ها پیدا میشه که تهیه کنین .
> پاسخنامه تشریحیش هم همراه سیدیش هست و توی کتاب فقط کلید داده .


اگه میدونی ادرس سایت یا فروشگاهی رو که این.کتابو میفروشن البته تجربیش رو ادرسو برام پ خ کن یا اینجا بگو

----------


## masoud007

> البته کتاب توی فروشگاه ها پیدا میشه که تهیه کنین .
> پاسخنامه تشریحیش هم همراه سیدیش هست و توی کتاب فقط کلید داده .


یعنی یکی بشینه این کتاب رو تحلیل کنه اختصاصی ۵۰ عمومی ۶۰؟؟

----------


## بهروز 20

سلام بچه ها نخرید یکی از. دوستام خریده میگه واقعا چرته اصلا بدرد نمیخوره شبیه کنکوره های سال 85 ه سوالاش کلاهبرداری از این بدتر نمیشه واقعا که آدم باید مغز خر خورده باشه این چیزا رو باور کنه

----------


## vahidz771

> یعنی یکی بشینه این کتاب رو تحلیل کنه اختصاصی ۵۰ عمومی ۶۰؟؟


پارسال اینجوری بود ، امسال نمیدونم سوالاتش رو چطور طرح کردن ولی خب 90 نفر یه کتاب رو تالیف کردن فکر نکنم بد باشه .




> اگه میدونی ادرس سایت یا فروشگاهی رو که  این.کتابو میفروشن البته تجربیش رو ادرسو برام پ خ کن یا اینجا بگو


https://www.paytakhteketab.com/produ...3%D8%A8%D8%B2/
خدمت شما .

----------


## vahidz771

> سلام بچه ها نخرید یکی از. دوستام خریده میگه واقعا چرته اصلا بدرد نمیخوره شبیه کنکوره های سال 85 ه سوالاش کلاهبرداری از این بدتر نمیشه واقعا که آدم باید مغز خر خورده باشه این چیزا رو باور کنه


ریاضیش رو بررسی کردم ، کتاب خوبیه نسبتا . درصد شباهت 40 تا 50 توی اختصاصیش واقعی بود ، چاپ پارسالش رو با کنکور 95 مقایسه کردم .

----------


## kurdish boy

> البته کتاب توی فروشگاه ها پیدا میشه که تهیه کنین .
> پاسخنامه تشریحیش هم همراه سیدیش هست و توی کتاب فقط کلید داده .





> ریاضیش رو بررسی کردم ، کتاب خوبیه نسبتا . درصد شباهت 40 تا 50 توی اختصاصیش واقعی بود ، چاپ پارسالش رو با کنکور 95 مقایسه کردم .


با خرید کتاب سی دی رو هم میفرستن چون گفتید فقط کتاپ پاسخنامه کلیدی داره؟

----------


## vahidz771

اره میفرستن ، لینک دانلود سیدی ریاضی رو که تو سایت گذاشته بود من دانلود کردم کلا 10 مگ هست! شاید تجربی نذاشته باشن ، ریاضی هم تو درخواست یکی از کاربرا تو نظرات گذاشته بودن!
http://dl.paytakhteketab.com/copy-ba...mkate-sabz.zip
اینم نمونش هست ، بنظرم یه نگاه بندازید که اگه تهیه کردید به حرف من نبوده باشه  :Yahoo (106): 
ولی 9 تا ازمون رو بررسی کردن بنظرم زیاد سخت نباشه ، این همه تست تالیفی میزنیم اینم روش ... :Yahoo (83):

----------


## بهروز 20

> ریاضیش رو بررسی کردم ، کتاب خوبیه نسبتا . درصد شباهت 40 تا 50 توی اختصاصیش واقعی بود ، چاپ پارسالش رو با کنکور 95 مقایسه کردم .





> ریاضیش رو بررسی کردم ، کتاب خوبیه نسبتا . درصد شباهت 40 تا 50 توی اختصاصیش واقعی بود ، چاپ پارسالش رو با کنکور 95 مقایسه کردم .


نه فکر کنم اشباه شد منظور من این سوالات احتمالی بود نه کتاب کپی برابر اصل بازار

----------


## vahidz771

> نه فکر کنم اشباه شد منظور من این سوالات احتمالی بود نه کتاب کپی برابر اصل بازار


اها :Yahoo (106):  این سوالارو منم دیدم فقط تستای کنکور سال های قبل رو گذاشته که خودم فکر کردم احتمالا استارتر لینک رو اشتباه گذاشته باشه!
ولی اگه واقعا مولفش با اسم سوالات احتمالی اورده ادم اخمخی بوده بنظرم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## masoud007

> اها این سوالارو منم دیدم فقط تستای کنکور سال های قبل رو گذاشته که خودم فکر کردم احتمالا استارتر لینک رو اشتباه گذاشته باشه!
> ولی اگه واقعا مولفش با اسم سوالات احتمالی اورده ادم اخمخی بوده بنظرم


داداش میشه یکی ۲ تا تطابقشو با کنکور ۹۵ بزاری اینجا؟کپی برابر رو میگم

----------


## vahidz771

> داداش میشه یکی ۲ تا تطابقشو با کنکور ۹۵ بزاری اینجا؟کپی برابر رو میگم


باشه داداش اولین فرصت میذارم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nalisa

ادمو وسوسه میکنید اااا

----------


## kurdish boy

نمونه pdfکتابو دیدم خوب بود کپی برابر اصل کتاب خوبیه ظاهرا

----------


## jaany

یکی دلو بزنه به دریا تست کنه اگه خوبه ماهم بریم سراغش
نگید خودم که اصلا تستر خوبی نیستم :Yahoo (40):

----------


## بهروز 20

> سلام
> سایت زیر چقدر قابل اعتماده؟
> سوالات احتمالی کنکور سراسری 1396 منتشر شد | مولف
> 
> میدونم الان ی سری از دوستان میان و میگن کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست و...
> خودم هم اینو میدونم وگرنه دیگه تعجب نمیکردم و بخاطرش تاپیک نمیزدم
> فقط موندم این مشابهت سال پیشش چجوریه؟ ینی واقعا اینقد مشابهت داشته؟


سلام بچه ها نگیرید کلاهبرداری یکی از دوستای من گرفته میگه مفتم نمیرزه میگه پارسال   همین سوالارو به عنوان سوالات احتمالی 95 داشتن می فروختن  میگه فقط اول دفترچه رو کردند سوالات احتمالی ۹۶ ولی سوالا هم اوناست ماله پارساله
96

----------


## The JoKer

عجبا نکنه واقعا این دفتچه جادو کنه !!!! :Yahoo (50): 
به نظر من اصلا واقعی نیست
دلیلم هم کاملا واضحه برین یک نگاه به کتاب های خط ویژه گاج بندازین
 میبینید که بعضی وقتا تستای مشابه سال های قبله اما بعضی وقتا نمونه سوال رو باید در سال 70 میدیدین ! که تا جایی که من میدونم کنکوری های94 به بعد اصلا وجود نداشتن  :Yahoo (21): 
دلیل دوم هم قیمت پایین به نظرم با قیمتای پایین راحت تر میشه سره ملت رو کلاه گذاشت الان خودتون بشین قاضی به نظرتون نمونه سوالات 90 درصد تشابه با کنکور رو 40 ت میفروختین !!!!!!! (تازه من گردش کردم :Yahoo (50): )

----------


## saj8jad

سفره پربرکتی بوده و شده این کنکور هم ما هم خبر نداشتیم!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## va6hid

> سفره پربرکتی بوده و شده این کنکور هم ما هم خبر نداشتیم!


بیا اینور برادر سجاد :http://forum.konkur.in/thread52487-17.html#post1125509

 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## kurdish boy

> باشه داداش اولین فرصت میذارم


داداش چی شد ..لطفا اگه وقت کردی تطابق ادبیات و فیزیکشو بذار

----------


## kurdish boy

اقا کسی یه نمونه پی دی اف از تطابق این کتاب با کنکور 95نداره بذاره ...

----------


## Aminsa

Up

----------


## vahidz771

> داداش چی شد ..لطفا اگه وقت کردی تطابق ادبیات و فیزیکشو بذار


کل سوالات فیزیک و ادبیاتش رو بفرستم تطابقشو چک کنی ؟ :Yahoo (4): 
من کتاب امسالشو که با تطابق پارسال چک نکردم ولی چاپ پارسالش رو ک با ۹۵ چک کردم ( رشته ریاضی ) ی درسی مث تحلیلی از ۸ تا سوالش ۴.۵ تاش شبیه بودن واقعا ، باز مثلا تو درسی مثل هندسه پایه نتونسته بود این درصدو جور کنه ولی خب تو بیشتر درساش ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد شباهت خوبی داشت . ادبیات و فیزیکش رو بفرستم برات؟

----------


## vahidz771

> بیا اینور برادر سجاد :http://forum.konkur.in/thread52487-17.html#post1125509


بدبخت اومد کمک بگیره هرکی یه فیلم‌ترسناک رو براش تعریف کرد ، تا یه هفته برنامه خوابش بهم میریزه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## kurdish boy

> کل سوالات فیزیک و ادبیاتش رو بفرستم تطابقشو چک کنی ؟
> من کتاب امسالشو که با تطابق پارسال چک نکردم ولی چاپ پارسالش رو ک با ۹۵ چک کردم ( رشته ریاضی ) ی درسی مث تحلیلی از ۸ تا سوالش ۴.۵ تاش شبیه بودن واقعا ، باز مثلا تو درسی مثل هندسه پایه نتونسته بود این درصدو جور کنه ولی خب تو بیشتر درساش ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد شباهت خوبی داشت . ادبیات و فیزیکش رو بفرستم برات؟


بفرست ممنون.

----------


## masoud007

> کل سوالات فیزیک و ادبیاتش رو بفرستم تطابقشو چک کنی ؟
> من کتاب امسالشو که با تطابق پارسال چک نکردم ولی چاپ پارسالش رو ک با ۹۵ چک کردم ( رشته ریاضی ) ی درسی مث تحلیلی از ۸ تا سوالش ۴.۵ تاش شبیه بودن واقعا ، باز مثلا تو درسی مثل هندسه پایه نتونسته بود این درصدو جور کنه ولی خب تو بیشتر درساش ۴۰ تا ۶۰ درصد شباهت خوبی داشت . ادبیات و فیزیکش رو بفرستم برات؟


داداش بجنب دیگه منتظریم

----------


## kurdish boy

> داداش بجنب دیگه منتظریم


بیخیال اخرش باید بریم خودمون بخریم ...شاید خوب از اب دراومد..شایدم نه

----------


## TheBadCat

40-60% تطابق کاری سختی نیست به خصوص تو درسی مثل تحلیلی که اصلا تیپ سوالات تنوع زیادی ندارند.
حالا پولش که زیاد نیست ولی خب بعیده چیز خاصی گیرتون بیاد.

----------


## kurdish boy

> 40-60% تطابق کاری سختی نیست به خصوص تو درسی مثل تحلیلی که اصلا تیپ سوالات تنوع زیادی ندارند.
> حالا پولش که زیاد نیست ولی خب بعیده چیز خاصی گیرتون بیاد.


درسته ولی چهل، شصت درصد در عمومی میتونه خیلی تاثیر گذار باشه

----------


## takbok.mohamadi

فتبارک الله احسن الخالقین

----------


## kurdish boy

> دوستان زیادی ذهنتونو مشغول این می کنید.نمیخواد سر اینکه راسته یا دروغ بحث کنید
> هرکس باور داره یا کنجکاوه میتونه بخره! هرکسی هم قبول نداره هم نخره!
> و اینکه این کتاب نیست.ی نمونه سواله
> درسته نمیشه خیلی راحت باور کرد ولی اگه با 38تومن مشکل ندارید.این همه نمونه سوال زدید،اینم ی دونه!همین!!!چیز اونقدر پیچیده ای نیست!


اینم حرف حساب ...پیشنهاد خوبی بود

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

دوستان کسی نخرید؟؟و اینکه این که انتشارات نیمکت سبز سایتی نداره و اینکه کسی از بچه های تبریزی از تبریز این کتاب رو خریده ؟من نتونستم از کتابفروشی ها پیدا کنم🤔🤔

----------


## vahidz771

بچه ها ببخشید دیر شد 
این عمومی های یه ازمونش 
*http://vahid.in/Nimkatsabz.zip*
بررسی کنیدش ، بنظر من که ارزش داره :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## masoud007

> بچه ها ببخشید دیر شد 
> این عمومی های یه ازمونش 
> *http://vahid.in/Nimkatsabz.zip*
> بررسی کنیدش ، بنظر من که ارزش داره


داداش این که تطابق نیست نمونه کتابه 
تطابق با کنکور ۹۵ رو بزار مرسی

----------


## vahidz771

> داداش این که تطابق نیست نمونه کتابه 
> تطابق با کنکور ۹۵ رو بزار مرسی


داداش تطابقی که ننوشته ، اورده 9 تا ازمون تنظیم کرده دیگه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrab98

بچه ها دنبال چی میگردید واقعا ؟ 
ما اولین نفرایی نیستیم که کنکور میدیم کلی ادم قبل ما کنکور دادن دور نمیریم همین ۲ ۳ سال اخیر ... اگه ازین چیزا ابی گرم میشد و خبری بود الان عالم پر شده بود. 
بیخیال تطابق شید صرفا به عنوان یه نمونه سوال خوبه! اونم در صورتی ک کنکورارو کامل زده باشی

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

> بچه ها ببخشید دیر شد 
> این عمومی های یه ازمونش 
> *http://vahid.in/Nimkatsabz.zip*
> بررسی کنیدش ، بنظر من که ارزش داره


لطف کردین.

----------


## mehrdadlord

بیخیال بابا . زیستشو دیدم در حد گزینه ۲ بود سوالاش  :Yahoo (21):  
عمومی هم که از ۹۱ تا حالا ۳۱ مجموعه سواله بشینین برنین ۸۰ درصد تطابق داره . 


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## sahelam

> بیخیال بابا . زیستشو دیدم در حد گزینه ۲ بود سوالاش  
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


عمومی هم که از ۹۱ تا حالا ۳۱ مجموعه سواله بشینین برنین ۸۰ درصد تطابق داره . منم با چند تا از دبیرام مشورت کردم همشون گفتن الان کتاب دور دنیا بهترین گزینه اس . فقط سوالات کنکورای سال قبلو چندین بار حل کنید و کامل بررسیشون کنید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## vahidz771

الان اینایی که میگن بشینید کنکورای پارسالو بزنید ! دقیقا فک کردین ما بیخیال کنکورای پارسال شدیم و چسبیدیم به این کتاب؟!  :Yahoo (21): 
یا مثلا این کتابو بزنیم دیگه کنکورم صد میزنیم؟! :Yahoo (21): 
این کتاب فقط و فقط تست های تالیفی از دیدگاه چندین دبیر و مولف مطرح هست همین!
قرار نیست این کتاب پاسخگوی کنکور های پارسال باشه ! یه کتاب تالیفی مثل ازمون های خیلی سبز هست که فقط یه سری سوال جدید تالیف شده ، مثل این میمونه که بگی یه ازمون کلا از راه کنکور به دور هست : )) خب وقتی هم طراح کنکور هم طراح ازمون از کتاب سوال میدن چطور میتونه یه درصدی حالا کم یا زیاد شباهت نداشته باشه!!! این کتاب هم خب مرجعش کتاب درسی بوده ،شباهت با کنکور های پارسال داشته ! ولی به عینه دیدم پارسال توی درس هندسه تحلیلی تطابق بسیار خوبی داشت بیش از نصف سوالات تحلیلی رو توی این کتاب اورده بودن ! اگه امسال توی حتی یکی دو درس هم اینجوری باشه خب قطعا یه میصرفه که ادم زمان بزاره و سوالاتش رو تحلیل کنه .

----------


## sahelam

> الان اینایی که میگن بشینید کنکورای پارسالو بزنید ! دقیقا فک کردین ما بیخیال کنکورای پارسال شدیم و چسبیدیم به این کتاب؟! 
> یا مثلا این کتابو بزنیم دیگه کنکورم صد میزنیم؟!
> این کتاب فقط و فقط تست های تالیفی از دیدگاه چندین دبیر و مولف مطرح هست همین!
> قرار نیست این کتاب پاسخگوی کنکور های پارسال باشه ! یه کتاب تالیفی مثل ازمون های خیلی سبز هست که فقط یه سری سوال جدید تالیف شده ، مثل این میمونه که بگی یه ازمون کلا از راه کنکور به دور هست : )) خب وقتی هم طراح کنکور هم طراح ازمون از کتاب سوال میدن چطور میتونه یه درصدی حالا کم یا زیاد شباهت نداشته باشه!!! این کتاب هم خب مرجعش کتاب درسی بوده ،شباهت با کنکور های پارسال داشته ! ولی به عینه دیدم پارسال توی درس هندسه تحلیلی تطابق بسیار خوبی داشت بیش از نصف سوالات تحلیلی رو توی این کتاب اورده بودن ! اگه امسال توی حتی یکی دو درس هم اینجوری باشه خب قطعا یه میصرفه که ادم زمان بزاره و سوالاتش رو تحلیل کنه .


تحلیل کن .. موفق باشی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## reza666666

...

----------


## fatemeh96

سلام
چیزی ک خودم دیدم معمولا کسایی ک اینجوری میگن اینه ک مثلا اگه تو فصل فشار فیزیک اینا از فرمول p=f/A استفاده کردن و تو ی سوال ازین فرمول استفاده شده بهش میگن پیش بینی...

----------

